# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  waarde moet naar tekst verwijzen

## shamrockEd

Beste allemaal, ik zoek al een tijdje in Excel naar de functie/formule hoe een bepaalde waarde, bijvoorbeeld getal 2 in een cel, bijvoorbeeld A2 in een andere cel, bijvoorbeeld A3 de tekst "maandag" genereert en bij waarde getal 3 tekst "dinsdag" etc. Kan iemand mij daar mee helpen (e.bok@chello.nl)  Bij voorbaat dank!  :Cool:

----------


## JBeaucaire

> Greetings, if a cell (A2 for instance) has a value of 2, what formula in A3 will cause the text Monday to appear. A value 3 shows Tuesday etc.  Someone can help (e.bok@chello.nl) thanks in advance!



Perhaps this:

*=LOOKUP(A2, {1,2,3,4,5,6,7}, {"Sunday","Monday","Tuesday","Wednesday","Thursday","Friday","Saturday"})*


Also, if the cell has the value 2, you can CTRL-1 to open Format Cell window and select *Custom: "ddd"*

----------


## mudraker

Thread moved to Non English Excel forum

----------

